# Filmstreaming wird schwerer: EUGH urteilt und nimmt Smartphones und Co. gleich mit in Geiselhaft



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Filmstreaming wird schwerer: EUGH urteilt und nimmt Smartphones und Co. gleich mit in Geiselhaft*

						Das Filmstreaming wird schwerer. Der EUGH hat geurteilt, dass Medienplayer verboten sind, mit denen urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material öffentlich aufgeführt werden kann. Das trifft aber nicht nur auf den Medienplayer zu, um den es ging, sondern auch auf Smartphones und Computer. Die Begründung lichtet zudem die Grauzone um Filmstreamingseiten.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Filmstreaming wird schwerer: EUGH urteilt und nimmt Smartphones und Co. gleich mit in Geiselhaft*


----------



## FaySmash (26. April 2017)

aha. juckt mich nicht. ich komm an mein zeug, so oder so. wie zurückgeblieben sind diese richter eigentlich..


----------



## JTRch (26. April 2017)

So ein Urteil gehört annuliert, da es scheinbar den Richtern an Sachverstand fehlt. Naja, egal mit Raspberry Pie kann man immer noch selber so ein Medienplayer zusammen bauen, egal was EU Richter bestimmen, da man diese ja nicht mit installierter Software ausliefert und solche Opensource auch ausserhalb Europa angeboten werden.


----------



## h_tobi (26. April 2017)

Das Traurige an der Sache ist aber, dass diese  *******  auch von uns mitbezahlt werden......


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2017)

Wobei man das Streaming selbst schlecht überwachen kann. Wenn wird der Host offline genommen und es sind ein paar Tage später 2 neue da.


----------



## Casurin (26. April 2017)

Wow - also ist ab jetzt jedes gerät das einen Bildschirm hat illegal - und da wundern sich noch manche warum man EUGH vor einen Haufen behinderter hält.
Aber Hauptsache man macht etwas gegen die bösen bösen Leute die online Streams ansehen. Wenn man sich das Urteil schon nur mal ansieht - uhhu - der hat einen mediaplayer verkauft mit dem man FIlme ansehen kann und der auch mit Videoplatformen ala Youtube kompatible ist....


----------



## geo (26. April 2017)

Was ich dazu zu sagen habe ist kurz


----------



## Bluebird (26. April 2017)

> aha. juckt mich nicht. ich komm an mein zeug, so oder so. wie zurückgeblieben sind diese richter eigentlich..


ahh juckt dich nicht , wenn als naechstes VLC Mplayer und Co illegale Werkzeuge sind , spaetetestens dann wird es dich jucken ...
Solche Urteile sind ja der Gipfel der Dummheit , man kann garnicht soviel fressen wie man brechen koennte ...


----------



## hanfi104 (26. April 2017)

Als nächstes in DE: Abmahnwelle, Sie besitzen ein Smartphone / PC / elektronisches Gerät mit Internetzugriff.


----------



## Bluebird (26. April 2017)

mit dem selben bescheuerten Argument zahlen wir ja jetzt auch alle GEZ , du hast nen PC du koenntest die Medithek nutzen also wenn du in DE Wohnst zahlst du ...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. April 2017)

Auweia. Manchmal sollte einfach nur mal richtig gelesen werden.

Das besagt das Urteil:

"Der Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers, mit dem kostenlos und einfach auf einem Fernsehbildschirm Filme angesehen werden können, die rechtswidrig im Internet zugänglich sind, *kann* eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen."

Dort steht NICHT, dass diese Medienplayer oder PCs usw. im Allgemeinen verboten sind. Verboten wurde nur ein Medienplayer, bei dem der Vertreiber in vollem Bewusstsein was er dort macht, Apps vorinstalliert hat, mit denen man illegale Inhalte abrufen konnte, der damit dann auch noch geworben hat (!) und was die Käufer dann auch bereitwillig nutzten.
Und natürlich ging es dem EuGH nicht darum samt und sonders alle Geräte zu verbieten, auf denen man Videos schauen kann, sondern es ging vor allem darum festzusetzen, wie das Anschauen von illegalen Streams rechtlich zu bewerten ist.

Und das sagt PCGH im Artikel dazu:

"Der EUGH hat geurteilt, dass Medienplayer verboten sind, mit denen urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material öffentlich aufgeführt werden kann. Das trifft aber nicht nur auf den Medienplayer zu, um den es ging, sondern auch auf Smartphones und Computer. [...] Nun aber erklärt der EUGH direkt ganze Geräte, die so etwas können, für verboten. "

Ich meine, echt jetzt, PCGH, echt jetzt (teilweise) an die Vorposter?
Ihr dreht daraus, dass Medienplayer, Smartphones, PCs usw. fortan verboten sind?


----------



## dethacc (26. April 2017)

Na endlich wieder ein Urteil über Urheberrechte welches jetzt eine Woche lang richtig schön durch alle Medien geschleift wird.
Und in 2 Wochen steht hier die Schlagzeile "Betrüger nutzen neues EUGH Urteil um falsche Abmahnungen zu versenden" wetten?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2017)

Das illegalisieren von solchen Streams Marke kinox.to kann ich nur unterstützen. Dieses Grauzonengelaber hat bei mir sowieso immer für heftiges Kopfschütteln gesorgt... Klar schwimmt Hollywood auch so in Geld, aber sie haben nunmal den Anspruch darauf, weils ihre Arbeit ist. Das ist purer Menschenverstand, dass es nicht in Ordnung ist, wenn man eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt, ohne zu zahlen... 

Wenn man was dagegen hat, dass solch wenige Leute in so viel Geld schwimmen, kann man ja auf den Konsum verzichten. Auf den man übrigens kein Recht hat. 

Die Schwammigkeit sorgt bei mir allerdings auch für enormes Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Eckism (26. April 2017)

Nuja...der Verkauf stellt ne Urheberrechtsverletzung da, die Nutzung nicht...sollen se halt die restlichen Geräte gegen ne Spende verschicken und gut.

Ich hab keinen Medienplayer auf'n Handy oder PC der geschützte geklaute Filme abspielt...glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## Terracresta (26. April 2017)

Bluebird schrieb:


> mit dem selben bescheuerten Argument zahlen wir ja jetzt auch alle GEZ , du hast nen PC du koenntest die Medithek nutzen also wenn du in DE Wohnst zahlst du ...



Ist das inzwischen nicht so, dass man generell zahlen muss, egal ob man überhaupt ein Gerät hat, das man dazu nutzen könnte? Dächte die hätten das geändert, um flächendeckend ohne wenn und aber abzocken zu können. Grad gelesen, dass sie jetzt an Wohnungen gebunden sind, egal was man drin stehen hat und bei ner Zweitwohnung wird man jetzt nicht nur mit der Zweitwohnungssteuer abgezockt, sondern auch mit extra Rundfunkgebühren. Kann mich noch dran erinnern, als ich Zweitwohnungssteuer für mein Studentenzimmer zahlen sollte...


----------



## floppyexe (26. April 2017)

Deswegen sage ich: Macht euch stark für due EU! Es gibt doch nichts schöners wie die EU. Ach wenn man nur jeden Tag solche geistigen Ergüsse lesen könnte... wie schöne wäre die Welt.


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Deswegen sage ich: Macht euch stark für due EU! Es gibt doch nichts schöners wie die EU. Ach wenn man nur jeden Tag solche geistigen Ergüsse lesen könnte... wie schöne wäre die Welt.



Lies bitte diesen Post von Cook 2211, es wird nämlich langsam peinlich. Nicht alles glauben was die Medien schreiben, schon gar nicht die Online-Artikel, da ist es nämlich wichtiger bei den ersten dabei zu sein, die den Quatsch verbreiten, anstatt etwas zu recherchieren.


----------



## ZeXes (26. April 2017)

Manchmal glaube ich die EU will gehasst werden. 

Mittlerweile ist mir egal was aus dem Laden wird, sollen die Franzosen doch Le Pen wählen.. mir mittlerweile sowas von egal..

Die EU erreicht micht einfach nicht mehr und nein bin kein AfD Wähler oder so..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (26. April 2017)

Bald wird jeder Player (Mobil und stationär) verboten, der etwas anderes abspielen kann, als lizensierte Titel aus dem Internet. Und man versucht uns weiterhin zu verkaufen, wir würden ja in Freiheit leben und man würde "nur" manche Dinge einschränken um weiter die "Freiheit" zu garantieren. Irgendwann ist auch bei uns jeder Aktivist kein Aktivist mehr, sondern offiziell ein Terrorist, wartet's nur ab.


----------



## JoinRise (26. April 2017)

Wieder viel heiße Luft um nichts , wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
Das Illegale Streams Verboten sind ist nicht mehr als Richtig.
Und wie hier schon geschrieben worden ist , in dem fall ging es um eine Software die von Haus aus Illegale Streams  Abgreift .


----------



## Leob12 (26. April 2017)

Erschreckend wie die Leute hier anscheinend nicht des Lesens mächtig sind.


----------



## iltisjim (26. April 2017)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Manchmal glaube ich die EU will gehasst werden.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist mir egal was aus dem Laden wird, sollen die Franzosen doch Le Pen wählen.. mir mittlerweile sowas von egal..
> 
> Die EU erreicht micht einfach nicht mehr und nein bin kein AfD Wähler oder so..



Wenn ich so Kommentare lese. 

Viele raffen es nicht das die EU uns das größte Gut schenkt was es gibt nämlich Frieden. 

Es muss solche Regelungen Gesetze und Normen geben. 
Was wäre denn die Alternative?


----------



## Futhark (26. April 2017)

Ok, in letzter Zeit häufen sich die Fälle, in denem man ein deftiges "WIE KANN MAN NUR SO BESCHEUERT SEIN?!" raushauen muss.
Vielleicht sollte man sich dafür mal eine Template-Funktion schreiben, die man in diesem Fall mit dem Parameter "EUGH" aufruft. Würde ja ne Menge Zeit sparen. Allein schon für "EU" würde sich das lohnen.
Ne mal im Ernst, ich kann das überhaupt nicht ausstehen, wenn sich Menschen in sehr verantwortungsvollen Berufen (und EUGH-Richter gehört wohl dazu) dümmer anstellen, als die Polizei erlaubt.
Ich bin selbst ein starker Befürworter von Urheberrechten, aber das Problem wird durch das Urteil ja keineswegs behoben: Das Problem sind ja nicht die Geräte, sondern die Menschen dahinter / davor. Solange ein technisch begabter Mensch einen Film raubkopieren und verbreiten möchte, bekommt er das auch irgendwie hin und notfalls baut er dann einen blühenden Schwarzmarkt für "illegale" Mediaplayer auf, mit dem eben diese Raubkopierer noch mehr Geld verdienen könnten als bisher.
Oder mal ganz hübsch bildlich gesprochen: Wenn man den "Stream" bei allen Endverbrauchern unterbinden will, hilft es nicht, hier und da ein Stauwehr zuzudrehen, denn dann staut es sich davor auf und bricht irgendwo anders durch. Stattdessen könnte man den Stream zu seiner Quelle zurückverfolgen und dort versiegen lassen.
Oder man macht es gleich richtig und wirbt mal ein bisschen dafür, dass Eltern ihren Kindern schon in der Erziehung vermitteln, dass geistiges Eigentum auch Eigentum ist, und dass dessen Diebstahl ziemlich unehrenhaft ist, wie jeder andere Diebstahl auch.

Noch was: PCGH hat doch richtig geschrieben: "[..] Mit dieser Auslegung sind potenziell alle Smartphones, Tablets, Computer und Co. in der Lage, eine Urheberrechtsverletzung zu begehen und müssten demnach verboten werden.[...]"
Sie schreiben "potenziell" und nicht "definitiv". Das ändert doch nichts daran, dass das Urteil das Problem nicht wie oben geschrieben an der Wurzel bekämpft.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2017)

Das Urteil war gegen "Kodi-Boxen" gerichtet welche direkt über Plugins eine illegale Filmbibliothek mitliefern welche per Streaming empfangen wird. Hier hattem die Verkäufer argumentiert dass sie die Filme ja nicht direkt auf die Box packen und daher nicht zu belangen seien. Gegen diese Argumentation wurde entschieden und gegen die Anbieter solcher Boxen gehen sogar die Entwickler von Kodi selbst vor.

Die Formulierung mag nicht Wasserdicht sein, aber die intention ist durchaus zu begrüßen, gerade auch um ein tolles OS-Projekt wie Kodi nicht in Verruf zu bringen.


----------



## Nero905 (26. April 2017)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Kommentare lese.
> 
> Viele raffen es nicht das die EU uns das größte Gut schenkt was es gibt nämlich Frieden.
> 
> ...



Klar, weil Frieden ohne die EU nicht möglich wäre, wie man an allen anderen Ländern der Welt sieht, die sich allesamt im Krieg miteinander befinden.


----------



## Futhark (26. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Formulierung mag nicht Wasserdicht sein, aber die intention ist durchaus zu begrüßen, gerade auch um ein tolles OS-Projekt wie Kodi nicht in Verruf zu bringen.


Da geb ich dir gerne Recht, die Intention an sich ist gut. Der Verkäufer in diesem speziellen Fall bereichert sich indirekt über potenzielle Urheber-Verstöße, das ist niederträchtig und sollte bekämpft werden. Ich rege mich allerdings darüber auf, dass mit diesem Urteil durch unpräzise Formulierungen wieder Tore für weitere "unfaire" Klagen geöffnet werden in Form eines Präzidenzfalls: Wenn z.B. später irgendein Unternehmen gerne einen vergleichsweise schlechten Mediaplayer verkaufen möchte, aber weiß, dass es nicht mit solchen sogar kostenlosen Projekten wie VLC mithalten kann, dann kommen die Rechtsverdreher dieses Unternehmen möglicherweise auf die Idee, gleich daran anzusetzen, dass dieses Urteil auf so hoher Ebene schon entschieden hat, dass der kostenlose Konkurrent "möglicherweise" illegal sein könnte. Das macht es dann viel einfacher, zumindest zeitweise, den Konkurrenten unfairerweise zu blockieren. Soweit ich weiß, haben wir ja momentan schon den Fall, dass der VLC-Player keine rechtmäßig gekauften Blurays abspielen kann, weil dazu ein Entschlüsselungs-Codec benötigt würde, der aber urheberrechtlich geschützt ist, also Lizenzgebühren fällig würden, und Eigenbauten eines Decoders irgendwie illegal wären (könnte das vielleicht nochmal jemand richtig erklären?). Wie auch immer das zusammenhängt, haben wir hier wieder den Fall, dass hauptsächlich der rechtschaffende Endkunde unter einer Blockade des Mediaplayers leiden muss und die echten hemmungslosen Raubkopierer einfach auf legal/illegal pfeifen und illegale Codecs nutzen.


----------



## Schinken (26. April 2017)

Nero905 schrieb:


> Klar, weil Frieden ohne die EU nicht möglich wäre, wie man an allen anderen Ländern der Welt sieht, die sich allesamt im Krieg miteinander befinden.



Genau. Im Nahen Osten Israel und alle Anderen, im Mittleren Osten der Bürgerkrieg in Afghanistan, im fernen Osten der Kalte Krieg im Südchinesischen Meer und Kaschmir.
In Nordafrika Bürgerkrieg, in Westafrika Dauerkrieg, in Südafrika...recht ruhig. 

,,Drogen- und Flüchtlingskrieg'' an der US-mexikanischen Grenze und in Mittelamerika, Putsche und Gegenputsche in Südamerika, Kanada...recht ruhig.

Ukraine, Türkei, an der EU-Außengrenze brennts. 

Also alles in allem kann man an deinem Statement nur den Sarkasmus bemängeln .


----------



## KI_Kong (26. April 2017)

iltisjim schrieb:


> Wenn ich so Kommentare lese.
> 
> Viele raffen es nicht das die EU uns das größte Gut schenkt was es gibt nämlich Frieden.
> 
> ...


Tief durchatmen: 
NATO Expansion bedeutet Unfrieden. 
https://d1lidwm7vls1dg.cloudfront.net/content/publications/NATO_Map_FINAL.jpg
Man kann nicht einfach gewählte Präsidenten aus dem Amt jagen die ein EU-Assozierungsabkommen nicht unterschreiben um Russland an den Pelz zu rücken, oder Landgrabbing (das nannte man in der Sowietunion übrigens noch Oligarchie) betreiben um "Frieden" zu sichern. Um mit den Jugoslawien-Mythos endlich mal aufzuräumen: Als Tito weg war wurde einfach das Machtvakuum genutzt um im Kosovo eine Pufferzone zu errichten, und die steht ja bis heute. Die EU löst keine Probleme die es ohne sie nicht gegeben hätte, ich glaub so ähnlich hat das Herr Broder mal formuliert.
Auf kurz oder lang wird's heftig rappeln.


----------



## LittleBedosh (26. April 2017)

Warum nicht einfach das "internet" verbieten könnte ja sein wäre ja eventuell möglich ist ja anzunehmen das.... Ein böser bub dies nutzen könnte um streaming inhalte ohne einwilligung des rechtsinhabers "illegal" zu nutzen und sich daraan zu erfreuen.


----------



## Flaim (26. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich meine, echt jetzt, PCGH, echt jetzt (teilweise) an die Vorposter?
> Ihr dreht daraus, dass Medienplayer, Smartphones, PCs usw. fortan verboten sind?



ich hab jeden tag immer mehr das gefühl hier bei der bild oder buzzfeed gelandet zu sein. artikelüberschriften werden immer reißerischer und inhalte immer schlechter.
z.b. was sollte dieser sinnbefreite artikel? vielen dank für ne info, die wir bereits seit mindestens januar haben und auch zum capsaicin event nochmal aufgetischt bekamen.
...und #6 werdet ihr kaum glauben!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. April 2017)

Das Urteil ist mehr als dämlich begründet
""Der Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers, mit dem kostenlos und einfach auf einem Fernsehbildschirm Filme angesehen werden können, die rechtswidrig im Internet zugänglich sind, kann eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen."

Multimedialen Medienabspielers kann bedeuten diese streamboxen mit vorinstallierten direktzugang zu illegalen medienbibliotheken aber auch ein PC mit vlc player mit zugriff auf Bibliotheken illegalen Inhalts
Das gleiche gilt für jegliche andere mit Bildschirm laufende gerät das aufs Internet zugreifen kann.
Was ist die Konsequenz daraus
das jeder mediaplayer auf jeden gerät ein DRM System erforderlich macht
Das bei extremen auf jede Webseite mit Videos eine Anmeldepflicht besteht.
das man identifizierbar ist.
Das wird unser freies Internet was noch so ist direkt in ein Überwachungsmonster verwandeln.
Und jegliche freie Meinungsäußerung verbieten.
Würde da aber stehen das ein verkauf von streamboxen nur mit DRM und von rechteinhaber genehmigten inhalten erlaubt ist.
 Würde Klarheit herrschen. So aber lässt sich das prima auf alles ausdehnen.
Die nächste Abmahnwelle kommt sicher.


----------



## cuban13581 (27. April 2017)

Juckt mich persönlich nicht, da ich eh nur noch auf Netflix unterwegs bin.  Schon aufgrund der Gefahr sich irgendwo dort was einzufangen meide ich solche Seiten.  Und ob man in der Praxis als Privatkonsument da auch erwischt werden kann halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Meistens bieten ja solche Seiten nur irgendwelche fremden Flashplayer an.  Es sei denn die Seite ist ein Honeypot, wo die Behörden gezielt versuchen jemanden beim illegalen Streaming zu erwischen. Und in Deutschland ist das meines Wissens verboten. Früher hätte ich mich auch aufgeregt. Mittlerweile sehe ich das gelassener, da Amazon Prime und Netflix gute Alternativen sind.


----------



## -AdmiralPain (27. April 2017)

JoinRise schrieb:


> Wieder viel heiße Luft um nichts , wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> Das Illegale Streams Verboten sind ist nicht mehr als Richtig.
> Und wie hier schon geschrieben worden ist , in dem fall ging es um eine Software die von Haus aus Illegale Streams  Abgreift .



So einfach ist es in der Rechtsprechung nicht.
In der Rechtsprechung werden hohe Urteile für ein spezifisches Gebiet erlassen, welche dann aber auf jedes andere damit zusammenhängende Verfahren eine Relevanz hat, falsifiziert nach unten hin offen quasi.


Korrelativ ausgedrückt, wenn heute eine Software verboten wird, die illegale Streams abgreifen kann, sind morgen aufgrund dieses Urteils möglicherweise alle ähnlich funktionieren Software Lösungen, welche etwas ganz anderes machen auch verboten.
Ebenso sind alle Programmierer die heute noch legales Handwerk erlernen, aufgrund dessen morgen schon Verbrecher, und alle Geräte auf denen diese Software läuft ist dann ebenso illegal, und je nach Urteil und Rechtsprechung die sich ein Konzern dank Anwaltskanzleien gegenüber allen anderen erkaufen kann, sind dann irgendwann nicht nur die Endgeräte, sondern auch die Zulieferer illegal, außer man kann sich dafür eine (zwar illegale, aber dennoch durch die Blume legale) Lizenz auf Zeit erwerben, und diese vor Gericht auf Jahre hinaus durch fadenscheinige Prozesse gegen andere große Firmen und Anwaltskanzleien verteidigen.

Kleine Gerichte müssen sich stets an Grundsatzurteile halten, dies darf man nicht vergessen. 
Entscheidungen des EuGH gelten für viele deutsche Gerichte (auch weil diese oft sehr gerne Verantwortung abgeben
) als eine Art Richtungsgeber, Entscheidungen haben Stellenwerte fast wie Grundsatzentscheidungen, obwohl es streng genommen gar nicht verbindlich ist, was der EuGH entscheidet.


----------



## Speedbone (27. April 2017)

Ach ja die liebe Rechtsprechung. Justizia ist blind und wäre sie nicht blind würde sie sich nach diesem Urteil selbst die Augen rausschneiden. 

Spinen wir das ganze noch ein bischen weiter :

Morgen früh werde ich dann gleich mal zur Polizei gehen und aufgrund dieses Urteils bei der Polizei alle Läden die PC-Hardware und Handys verkaufen anzeigen. Kann ja nicht angehen, dass hier überall illegales Zeug verkauft wird. Am besten Zeige ich dan gleich noch meinen Stromlieferanten an der auch noch Beihilfe betreibt weil er Strom für diese illegalen Geräte liefert.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

-AdmiralPain schrieb:


> Korrelativ ausgedrückt, wenn heute eine Software verboten wird, die illegale Streams abgreifen kann, sind morgen aufgrund dieses Urteils möglicherweise alle ähnlich funktionieren Software Lösungen, welche etwas ganz anderes machen auch verboten.



In dem Urteil ging es allerdings (unter anderem) im Speziellen um eine Streaming Box, auf der vom Verkäufer/Vertreiber Software zum "illegalen" Streamen urheberrechtlich geschützter Inhalte vorab installiert wurde, sodass der Käufer einfachen Zugriff auf diese Inhalte hat. Der Verkäufer hat also das Gerät mit voller Absicht so eingerichtet und konfiguriert, dass Kunden direkten und einfachen Zugriff auf diese Inhalte haben. Er hat sogar im Netz damit geworben. Und die Kunden wiederum haben diese Box gekauft, damit sie einfachen Zugriff erhalten.
Als Gegenbeispiel mal das Apple TV. Dort kann man nicht ab Werk illegale Streams abgreifen, und Apple verkauft die Box auch nicht mit der Absicht, dem Kunden das zu ermöglichen.
Gleiches gilt dann auch für PCs oder Smartphones. Kein Hersteller von PCs oder Smartphones verkauft diese mit der Absicht dem Käufer vorinstallierte Software zu liefern, damit er direkten Zugriff auf illegale Streams hat.
Das ist der große Unterschied zwischen dem Mediaplayer auf den sich das Urteil bezieht und anderen Medienplayern oder PCs und Smartphones.
Das Urteil relativiert ja auch in diesem Punkt. Der Verkauf solcher Geräte KANN eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen, es ist aber nicht grundsätzlich eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.


----------



## PEQsche (27. April 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. Für die paar Euro im Monat bekomme ich legal,in 4K und mit DD 5.1-Ton gute Filme und Serien geboten.

Illegale Streamingseiten können heutzutage qualitätsmäßig ohnehin meist nicht mehr mithalten.

Wer sich mit Schrottqualität (oft wird da noch in Mono aus dem Kinosaal abgefilmt) zufrieden gibt, hat eh keine Ansprüche.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

PEQsche schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Für die paar Euro im Monat bekomme ich legal,in 4K und mit DD 5.1-Ton gute Filme und Serien geboten.



Ich nutze auch ausnahmslos legale Inhalte. Serien bei Amazon und Netflix. Filme geliehen oder gekauft über iTunes. Musik über Apple Music. Bundesliga auf Sky, sei es auf dem Fernseher oder auf dem Notebook mit Sky Go.
Und da es bei dem Urteil nicht darum geht, Mediaplayer oder Multimedia Geräte im Allgemeinen zu verbieten, betrifft mich das Urteil im Endeffekt überhaupt nicht.

----------

Ich habe da aber noch eine Anmerkung zum Urteil.

Denkt mal bitte etwas über die Zusammenhänge nach:
Im Grunde genommen geht es bei dem Urteil um den Schutz des Urheberrechts. Rechteinhaber wollen nicht, dass ihre kostenpflichtigen Inhalte kostenlos von jedem über illegale Netzwerke gestreamt werden können. Der Kläger in diesem Fall hier war eine Institution namens Brein. Diese Institution ist in den Niederlanden für den Schutz des Urheberrechts da und vertritt in dem Sinne die Rechteinhaber. Aber wer sind denn im weiteren Sinne die Rechteinhaber? Klar, die Filmindustrie. Allen voran Hollywood. Aber natürlich auch beispielsweise Netflix oder Amazon die hunderte Millionen Dollar in die Produktion von Serien pulvern. Die wollten erreichen, dass die Grauzone des Streamings illegaler Angebote aufgehoben wird, was durch das EuGH im Sinne der Kläger geschehen ist. Und sie wollten eine Handhabe gegen spezielle Streamingboxen, die  vornehmlich aus dem Grund vertrieben werden, auf illegale Angebote zuzugreifen. Auch das hat das EuGH getan.
Was die Rechteinhaber logischerweise nicht wollen, ist Mediaboxen im Allgemeinen, Smartphones und PCs zu verbieten. Denn damit würden sie an dem Ast sägen, auf dem sie sitzen. Hollywood verdient viel Geld mit der Zweitverwertung von Filmen (DVDs, Blu-rays, kostenpflichtige Downloads und Streams). Man bedenke: Auch Blu-ray Player sind heutzutage gleichzeitig Media-Streamer. Und Amazon und Netflix sind ohne Mediaplayer, Smart TVs, Smartphones und PCs gar nicht lebensfähig.
Es ist also definitiv nicht im Interesse der Kläger Mediaplayer, PCs und Smartphones zu verbieten, darauf haben sie logischerweise vor dem EuGH auch nicht hingearbeitet und das Gericht hat das auch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Casurin (27. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> .....



Lies direkt das urteil - es geht dort um gerät bei denen das Abspielen von "illegalen" Medien MÖGLICH ist - das ist das einzige Kriterium. Und damit ist dann so ziemlich jedes gerät das Medien wiedergeben kann betroffen - es sei den es verhindert ausnahmlos das ausführen von Medien die nicht entsprechen mit kopierschutz codiert sind - was wiederum bedeuten würde das man mit seinem 2 jahre alten fernseher ncihtsmehr anschauen kann da er gerade nciht den aller neuesten HDMI 2.0 kopierschutz hat.....

Was hier auch so manche shclaumeier üebrsehen ist das heir sogar die Grundrechte angegriffen werden denn es wird auch schön darauf eingegangen  das zB das Anhören oder Anschauen von Streams als Vervielfältigung zu beurteilen ist. Na sowas - wie ist das denn mit Fernsehn oder Radio? Oh ja, ein Stream denn ich auch mitschneiden kann und das auch illegal wenn man zB kein GEZ bezahlt - somit wären dann alle Fernseher, Radio oder sonstige geräte die Funk benutzen illegal da sie es ermöglichen illegal Streams zu empfangen. Auch schienen manche vergessen zu haben das man das Recht hat alles was man im Fernsehn sieht oder Radio hört aufzunehmen - aber dank verschlüsselung wird das beim Fernseher schon teilweise versucht zu verhindern.

Wenn sie gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen vorgehen wollen dann sollen sie auch gefälligst gegen diejenigen Vrogehen die das Material erst online stellen - und dieses mal bitte mal hirn benutzen und nich für das Hochladen vone 10 filmen eine härtere Strafe vergeben wie für Raubüberfall mit schwerer Körperverletzung.




iltisjim schrieb:


> Viele raffen es nicht das die EU uns das größte Gut schenkt was es gibt nämlich Frieden.


und was hat frieden mit der EU zu tun? da kann man dann auch gleich sagen Hitler hätte Frieden gebracht - Ups - soäter schlug das ganze dann doch etwas um. jetzt mach dich mal schlau und frag dich dann mal warum die EU jetzt ein eigenständiges Heer erschaffen will bei dem KEIN Mitgliedstaat Mitspracherecht hat. Oder warum die EU schon am Säbelrasseln mit Russland ist...... 




Schinken schrieb:


> ....


Und die EU mischt fröhlich überall mit, sendet truppen, zusammen mit NATO am regierungen-Stürzen, oder auch einfach nur schön sich freuen und Waffen verkaufen.
Während in der EU demokratie mitlerweile abgeschafft wird. Man nehme als beispiel die Volksbefragung zur Krim-Abspaltung als illegal bezeichnet wurde.



@cuban13581 :
Es ist egal WO du unterwegs bist - allein die Möglichkeit DAS ein gerät illegale medien Wiedergeben KÖNNTE reicht aus um das gerät selbst illegal zu machen - und das ist das große Problem.
Nicht eine illegale handlung wird bestraft sondern die Möglichkeit eine Straftat zu begehen.








Das hier einige so vehemnt versuchen das Problem nicht zu sehen ist schon bedenklich. Wenn ein Gerät 'möglicherweise' illegal ist wiel man damit illegale medien ansehen kann dann hat das weitreichende Folgen - nicht zu letzt das hiermit der Grundstein für ein totalitäres Regiem gelegt wird. Auch mit meinen Handy 'könnte' ich etwas illegales machen - soll jetzt der Besitz von handies verboten werden? ......


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Lies direkt das urteil - es geht dort um gerät bei denen das Abspielen von "illegalen" Medien MÖGLICH ist - das ist das einzige Kriterium. Und damit ist dann so ziemlich jedes gerät das Medien wiedergeben kann betroffen - es sei den es verhindert ausnahmlos das ausführen von Medien die nicht entsprechen mit kopierschutz codiert sind - was wiederum bedeuten würde das man mit seinem 2 jahre alten fernseher ncihtsmehr anschauen kann da er gerade nciht den aller neuesten HDMI 2.0 kopierschutz hat.....



Nein! Das ist das, was du daraus verstehen möchtest. Aber so einfach wie du es darstellst, steht es im Urteil nicht.



Casurin schrieb:


> Nicht eine illegale handlung wird bestraft sondern die Möglichkeit eine Straftat zu begehen.



Nein, auch das steht so nicht im Urteil. Bestraft wird von vorne herein sowieso schonmal nichts. Und es muss immer eine Absicht dahinterstecken. Wer Samstagnachmittags die Bundesliga kostenlos über einen Stream schaut, obwohl klar ist, dass das eigentlich Geld kostet, der begeht nach dem Urteil möglicherweise eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Die hat aber nichts mit dem PC zu tun, auf dem er das macht, sondern nur mit seiner Absicht, den Stream kostenlos und illegal zu beziehen.

Ein Jura Professor sagt dazu:

Neues Urteil des EuGH: Achtung beim Streamen! | tagesschau.de

"Auch wer mit seinen Computer *bewusst auf eine offensichtlich illegale Streaming-Seite geht* oder sich im Internet einen kostenlosen Bundesliga-Livestream sucht, obwohl er weiß, dass die Spiele eigentlich nur gegen Geld angesehen werden dürfen, der verstößt nach dem heutigen EuGH-Urteil höchst wahrscheinlich gegen das Urheberrecht."

Es wird also nicht die Möglichkeit "bestraft", sondern das absichtliche Tun.

Auch die Berichterstattung in der Presse, sei es die FAZ oder wie sie alle heißen, macht deutlich, dass es gar nicht um ein Verbot von Smartphones oder PCs geht. Sondern vor allem darum eine Handhabe gegen das Konsumieren illegaler Streams zu haben.

eugh streaming - Google-Suche


----------



## Casurin (27. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, auch das steht so nicht im Urteil. Bestraft wird von vorne herein sowieso schonmal nichts. Und es muss immer eine Absicht dahinterstecken. Wer Samstagnachmittags die Bundesliga kostenlos über einen Stream schaut, obwohl klar ist, dass das eigentlich Geld kostet, der begeht nach dem Urteil möglicherweise eine Urheberrechtsverletzung. Die hat aber nichts mit dem PC zu tun, auf dem er das macht, sondern nur mit seiner Absicht, den Stream kostenlos und illegal zu beziehen.
> 
> Ein Jura Professor sagt dazu:
> 
> Neues Urteil des EuGH: Achtung beim Streamen! | tagesschau.de


Lies doch lieber direkt was das urteil sagt. Was der professor heir sagt ist schön und gut, hat aber wenig mit dem Urteil zu tun.

"As is clear from the order for reference, Mr Wullems advertised the ‘filmspeler’ multimedia player, stating that it made it possible, in particular, to watch on a television screen, freely and easily, audiovisual material available on the internet without the consent of the copyright holders."
Direkt aus den Akten - es geht also um die Möglichkeit illegales Material wiederzugeben.
Es wird insbesondere darauf eingegangen das die installierten Apps auf Seiten zugreifen die auch illegale inhalte beinhalten - das wäre zB auch Youtube die genügen Serien online haben die so nicht legal sind. Es ist hier unerheblich ob die Webseite an sich legal ist oder nicht da es nur darum eght ob es möglich ist illegale Inhalte anzusehen.

"Furthermore, as is apparent from Article 3(1) of Directive 2001/29, for there to be an ‘act of communication’, it is sufficient, in particular, that a work is made available to a public in such a way that the persons forming that public *may access it, irrespective of whether they avail themselves of that opportunity* (see the judgment of 13 February 2014, Svensson and Others, C‑466/12, EU:C:2014:76, paragraph 19 and the case-law cited)."
hier, nochmal schön eindeutig geschireben - es ist egal ob jemand damit illegale Inhalte anseiht doer nicht, die Möglichkeit ist das worum es im Urteil geht. 

Es wird dann nochw eiter darauf eingegangen das das Problem ist das links verwendet werden zu Seiten die 'illegale' Medien enthalten - und das würde dann wirklich jedes Gerät treffen das einen Link oder eine App für YouTube, Vimeo, oder zu ziemlich jeder andere offene videopaltform enthält.


----------



## Mr_Minister (27. April 2017)

So ein Blödsinn was viele hier schreiben. Als würden plötzlich alle Geräte illegal werden, mit denen man nur die Möglichkeit hat, illegale Inhalte abzuspielen. Lest das Urteil einfach mal mit ein bisschen Grips und folgt nicht wie die Lemminge diesem wirklich peinlichen und total verkürzenden Artikel von PCGH. Wahrscheinlich von irgendeiner Pressemitteilung eines Anwalts abgeschrieben, der für seine Mandantschaft das Urteil total zugespitzt und verkürzt dargestellt hat und so versucht schön Werbung für seine Kanzlei zu machen. Lächerlich...

Wichtig ist, dass so eine Wiedergabemöglichkeit eben nur eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen "kann". So lässt sich das Gericht den Raum, einzelfallabhängig zu entscheiden. Und dass ein Player verboten wird, für den offenbar massiv damit geworben wurde, dass illegale Streamingangebote damit genutzt werden können, finde ich jetzt grundsätzlich erstmal nicht so dramatisch. Selbst Schuld, wenn man so wirbt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. April 2017)

Was ist an den Wortlaut des Urteils falsch zu verstehen
Der Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers, mit dem kostenlos und einfach auf einem Fernsehbildschirm Filme angesehen werden können, die rechtswidrig im Internet zugänglich sind, kann eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen.
Das steht nicht gerät kbs365 das als streambox vorkonfiguriert mit illegalen inhalt wiedergibt sondern das jedes gerät das medien abspielt was illegal sein könnte
das kann alles sein
von smartphone bis zum fernseher Selbst PC sind betroffen
Somit wird stream ansehen als Straftat behandelt. Wenn das rechtswirksam wird war es das mit freien internet weil jede webseite sich DRM  zulegen wird und danach die daumenschrauben anzieht
zahle oder du siehst nichts.
das würde die abmahnwelle extrem beschleunigen. diese urteil muss überarbeitet werden.
da sollten verbrauchschützer einsteigen. da geht es nicht mehr nur um die paar streamboxen die sich jeder selber machen kann. Nimm kodi und ein htpc voila streambox.
Außerdem wer nutzt so was. man kann jeden fernseher mit inet Funktion darauf etwas installieren.
wenn der fernseher jailbreak ist.bzw einen  browser hat.


----------



## Mr_Minister (27. April 2017)

Was spricht dagegen, dass das Streamen von illegalen Inhalten in Zukunft auch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen könnte? Das ist übrigens eine ganz andere Frage als die hier behauptete Illegalität aller möglichen Geräte. Denn das wird sowieso niemals so ausgelegt werden, auch wenn der Wortlaut des Urteils offen ist. Wie gesagt, das machen die nur, damit sie in Einzelfällen - wie hier bei der streitgegenständlichen Box - evtl. mal einhaken können. 
Was das Streamen von illegalen Inhalten angeht, war doch eh zu erwarten, dass da irgendwann mal die rechtliche Grauzone geschlossen werden würde, da es offenbar zu schwierig ist, die jeweiligen Seiten dauerhaft aus dem Netz zu nehmen.

Ich finds richtig, wenn man auch die Leute sanktioniert, die die illegalen Angebote nutzen. Jedem ist doch klar, dass es nicht in Ordnung sein kann, sich urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte kostenlos über eine dubiose Seite anzusehen.


----------



## Casurin (27. April 2017)

Mr_Minister schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, dass das Streamen von illegalen Inhalten in Zukunft auch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen könnte?


Das streamen von illegalen medien ist bereits illegal. Aber das Urteil geht einen Schritt weiter und sagt das Geräte die dies können auch illegal sind.
Als Veranschaulichung:
Mord is (natürlich) verboten - aber jeden gegenstand der für Mord gebrauchbar ist zu verbieten würde wohl kaum ejmandem Eingfallen - sonst müsste man sogar menschen slebst verbieten.



Mr_Minister schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens eine ganz andere Frage als die hier behauptete Illegalität aller möglichen Geräte. Denn das wird sowieso niemals so ausgelegt werden, auch wenn der Wortlaut des Urteils offen ist.


lies das urteil direkt und nciht irgendwleche zusammenfassungen - es geht eindeutig um die Möglichkeit.


----------



## Mr_Minister (27. April 2017)

Natürlich geht es um die Möglichkeit, aber das "KANN" eben nur eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben. Und "kann" ist eben auslegungsbedürftig und wird sicherlich nicht so ausgelegt werden, dass alle Geräte, die theoretisch zum Streamen in der Lage wären, als illegal angesehen werden. Die Formulierung ist deshalb so offen gewählt, weil sich das Gericht in diesem Fall so entscheiden wollte und sich für die Zukunft die Möglichkeit offen halten will, in entsprechenden Einzelfällen nochmal so zu entscheiden. Die obersten Gerichte entscheiden oft nach dem Ergebnis. Sie sehen ein bestimmtes Ergebnis als richtig und gerecht an und müssen dann ihr Urteil eben dementsprechend formulieren. Hier waren die Richter wohl offenkundig der Meinung, dass diese Streamingbox bzw. die Bewerbung der Streamingbox nicht mit geltendem Recht zu vereinbaren ist und haben dementsprechend das Urteil so sprechen müssen. Wenn sie das Teil verbieten wollen, müssen sie eben sagen, dass dieses Gerät mit der entsprechenden Software bereits eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie das auch von jedem Handy, Tablet etc. so sagen würden.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Was ist an den Wortlaut des Urteils falsch zu verstehen.
> Das steht nicht gerät kbs365 das als streambox vorkonfiguriert mit illegalen inhalt wiedergibt sondern das jedes gerät das medien abspielt was illegal sein könnte
> das kann alles sein. von smartphone bis zum fernseher Selbst PC sind betroffen



Du fragst, was an dem Urteil falsch zu verstehen sei. Dann stelle die Frage doch an dich selber, denn du verstehst dieses Urteil scheinbar durchaus falsch. 
In deinem Fall kehrst du das Wort "einfach" unter den Tisch.

"Der Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers, mit dem kostenlos und *einfach* auf einem Fernsehbildschirm Filme angesehen werden können, die rechtswidrig im Internet zugänglich sind, kann eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen"

Der Begriff bezieht sich dabei natürlich nicht auf Nerds und Computerfreaks. Sondern in solchen Urteilen gilt das eher für die Allgemeinheit. Für Hinz und Kunz sozusagen. Hieße im Falle eines solchen Gerätes "anschließen, anklicken, angucken". Das wäre einfach. Hieße das Gerät wäre für das Abrufen illegaler Inhalte vorkonfiguriert. 

Geht jemand in ein Geschäft und kauft sich einen PC, dann ist da zunächst mal gar nichts vorkonfiguriert, um illegale Inhalte zu beziehen. Es sind auch keine Links im Browser hinterlegt, um auf einschlägige Seiten zu gelangen.
Gleiches gilt analog auch für Smartphones oder Mediaplayer wie das Apple TV.



Casurin schrieb:


> Das streamen von illegalen medien ist bereits illegal.



Nein, für den User war das Streamen bisher eine rechtliche Grauzone. Und genau das ändert dieses Urteil unter anderem.



Casurin schrieb:


> Aber das Urteil geht einen Schritt weiter und sagt das Geräte die dies können auch illegal sind.



Nochmals nein. Das sagt das Urteil nicht.



Casurin schrieb:


> Es wird insbesondere darauf eingegangen das die installierten Apps auf Seiten zugreifen die auch illegale inhalte beinhalten - das wäre zB auch Youtube die genügen Serien online haben die so nicht legal sind. Es ist hier unerheblich ob die Webseite an sich legal ist oder nicht da es nur darum eght ob es möglich ist illegale Inhalte anzusehen.



Nein, das ist keineswegs unerheblich. YouTube ist eine legale Seite und niemand kann von einem User erwarten, dass er illegal eingestellte Inhalte unter Millionen legaler Videos erkennen kann. Die Nutzung von YouTube ist also vollkommen unverfänglich.
Bei den einschlägigen Videoportalen, die illegale Streams anbieten ist das anders. jeder der dort drauf geht und Filme abruft, tut dies, anders als bei YouTube, mit der Absicht sich Filme illegal kostenlos anzuschauen, für die er sonst bezahlen müsste. Auch hier ist die dahintersteckende Absicht der springende Punkt.
Genau das besagt ja auch das Zitat des Jura Professors von mir.

Hier nochmal ein Kommentar eines Medienrechtsanwalts dazu:

kino.to: EuGH erklart Streaming von illegal verbreiteten Kinofilmen fur rechtswidrig

"Zwar bezieht sich das Urteil auf die Anwendung eines externen "Medienabspielers", es lässt sich aber laut dem Kölner Medienrechtsanwalt Christian Solmecke für den generellen Gebrauch von Streaming-Webseiten wie kino.to verallgemeinern. "Im Kern gehen die Richter davon aus, dass sich Nutzer immer dann illegal verhalten, wenn sie von der Rechtswidrigkeit des verbreiteten Streams Kenntnis hatten oder diese hätten haben müssen", schreibt Solmecke."

Und schaut man sich die Presse Berichterstattung an, dann ist dort nach wie vor nichts zu lesen vom allgemeinen Verbot von Mediaplayern, PCs und Smartphones. Es gibt keinen Aufschrei im Netz usw.

Der allgemeine Konsens überall, außer bei PCGH(X) lautet: *Illegales* Streaming wird erschwert. Das ist alles. Keine Vorverurteilungen von Usern, keine allgemeinen Verbote von Geräten.


----------



## dynastes (27. April 2017)

Der Artikel und, dem folgend, einige Nutzer hier, unterstellen dem EuGH einfach mal direkt Inkompetenz in der Sache und fordern, dass das Urteil "überarbeitet" wird. Dem liegt ganz offenbar eine Unkenntnis darüber zugrunde, wie die Rechtsprechung des EuGH funktioniert. Die eigentliche Klage, die sich gegen den Vertrieb des in Frage stehenden Geräts richtet, wurde einem niederländischen Gericht vorgelegt, das dann im Wege des sogenannten Vorabentscheidungsverfahrens dem EuGH die  richtlinien-bezogene Frage vorlegte, wie das Recht der europäischen Union (um welche Richtlinie es sich genau handelt, weiß ich nicht, aber Google kann euch helfen) diesbezüglich auszulegen sei. 
Der EuGH behandelte in der Konsequenz ausschließlich die Frage, ob der bloße Vertrieb eines Gerätes, mit dem einfach und kostenlos auf illegale Streaming-Angebote zuzugreifen sei (und offenbar war das Produkt "filmspieler" bereits ab Werk mit einer Software ausgestattet, die Filme von solchen Portalen sammelte und kollektiv präsentieren konnte), bereits eine "öffentliche Wiedergabe" illegal verfügbarer Inhalte darstellen könne und damit eine potenzielle Urheberrechtsverletzung darstelle.

Teil der Entscheidung ist aber auch die Aussage, dass entsprechende Streaming-Angebote im Normalfall nicht leicht ausfindig zu machen seien, eine Hürde, die ein solches Gerät (zudem mit Gewinnabsicht und als zentrales Verkaufsargument) zu beseitigen suche. Das gilt für Smartphones, PCs und andere Geräte mit Browser offensichtlich erstmal nicht - auch, wenn es für "Freaks" wie uns schwer nachvollziehbar sein mag, warum einschlägige Seiten schwer auffindbar sein sollten, das ist aber nicht das Thema.

Was das Gericht also letztlich zu bewirken versucht, ist eine weitere, grundsätzliche Verschärfung des Urheberrechts im Internet, die Vermeidung der  kommerziellen Nutzung urheberrechtsgeschützter Inhalte durch Dritte ohne Genehmigung, Lizenzvergabe oder ähnliches wird weiter unter den Schutzbereich der einschlägigen EU-Norm gestellt, in dem der Begriff der "öffentlichen Wiedergabe" noch weiter gefasst wird.

Das bedeutet NICHT, dass nun plötzlich ein Rechtsraum entstanden ist, in dem jedes Gerät, das potenziell zur Wiedergabe illegaler Streams verwendet werden kann, nun plötzlich Gefahr läuft, verboten zu werden. Es dürfte wohl offensichtlich sein, dass das nicht passieren wird und zudem niemandes Absicht sein kann.
Nationale Gerichte haben nun lediglich die Möglichkeit, sich, sollten vor ihnen vergleichbare Fälle verhandelt werden, auf dieses Urteil zu beziehen und wissen, wie sie das EU-Recht dahingehend auszulegen haben. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht, einen solchen Artikel auf pcgh.de zu finden. Sein Wortlaut scheint mir vergleichsweise ziemlich angstmachend zu sein, das ist eher Bildzeitungsniveau - und das ist ein Urteil, das ich über eine meine Lieblingshardwarseiten wirklich nur ungern fälle. Ich glaube sogar, dass ich diese Worte hier noch nie zuvor gebrauchen musste  
Für Rechtsinformationen würde ich daher eher Seiten wie den Legal Tribune empfehlen, auch, wenn es sich um themenspezifische Inhalte handelt.

Und zuletzt: Wer sich im Blick auf illegale Inhalte, wie kinox und co. sie zur Verfügung stellen, wirklich jemals meinte, sich komplett im grünen Bereich der Gesetze zu bewegen,  muss sich schon ein wenig Naivität unterstellen lassen Oo
Grauzonen heißen schließlich aus gutem Grund so, beinahe wie weiße Flecken auf einer Landkarte, die nur so lange blank bleiben, bis jemand sie füllt.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

Wer das gesamte Urteil gerne mal auf deutsch lesen möchte:

CURIA - Documents


----------



## Casurin (27. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nochmals nein. Das sagt das Urteil nicht.



Lies das wirkliche urteil, nciht irgendwelche zusammenfassungen.
Denn das gericht geht speiziel darauf ein das es heir um Geräte geht die illegale medien wieder geben KÖNNEN - es wird sogar speziell darauf hingewiesen das es egal ist ob diese möglichkeit genutzt wird oder nicht. Und damit ist jedes gerät das zB eine YouTube app hat illegal - denn auch auf YouTube findet man haufenweise Urheberechtlich geschützes Material.
auf pressezusammenfassungen sollte man sich nie verlassen - Ethic im Journalismus ist laut denen ja auch sexistisch und überwachung von terroristen rasistisch - da kann man gleich der CIA trauen.



Edit:
und da ist mir noch was eingefallen:
Es gibt auch Filme/serien die zB in Deutschland oder Europa "illegal" sind - entweder weil sie gegen etwaige Regionale gesetze verstoßen oder aber auch was noch viel lustiger ist - weil sie zwaz lizensiert  aber nie released wurden. Damit kann es dann zu dem kuriosen Fall kommen das es illegal ist eine Serie per stream in Deutschland anzusehen die man zB in den USA ganz normal gratis sehen kann.


----------



## -AdmiralPain (27. April 2017)

Es ist teilweise erschreckend anzusehen, wie viele Menschen einfach die Korrelationen überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen können.
Dieses Urteil macht beides, es erklärt sowohl Personen als auch Geräte für illegal.

Vor noch ein paar Tagen als legale unbescholtene Menschen geltend,  werden über Nacht massenhaft zu Kriminellen erklärt.
Es geht übrigens nicht nur um die offensichtlichen Inhalte von Kino Punkt Streaming Seiten, sondern auch um ALLE anderen Inhalte die Otto Normalbürger natürlich nicht mit auf dem Zettel hat..
Ein gutes Beispiel ist Youtube.
Du schaust dir nun auf Youtube ein Video an, welches von irgendjemandem Hochgeladen wurde, sei es nun Musik oder Film Material.
Du und auch Youtube ist gar nicht in der Lage hier das wirkliche Urheberrecht in jeden Fall korrekt zu prüfen.
Es gibt auch heute schon massenhaft Uploads auf Youtube, welche das Urheberrecht, da es eine Grauzone war, nicht beachten. 

Nun schaust du dir so also irgendein Video auf Youtube an, dies kann bereits ein simples Letz Play sein welches nicht allen Urheberrecht Lizenzen entspricht, und schon bist du ohne es zu wissen laut diesem Gesetz schon ein Konsument von illegalen medialen Inhalten, ein Verbrecher welcher das Urheberrecht unterläuft.
Du kannst dafür nun offiziell verklagt werden.
Oder du hörst dir auf Youtube oder im Internetradio ein paar Musiktitel an, auch hier kannst du das Urheberrecht nicht stets prüfen (dies ist bei der Masse und Komplexität des Marktes heute schlicht unmöglich) , und auch hier bist du nun ein illegaler Konsument, ein Verbrecher.
Man sollte sich das verdeutlichen, die ohnehin fadenscheinige Abmahnindustrie hat mit diesem Urteil noch Rückendeckung bekommen, und im Zweifel hast du zu zukünftig der Welle von Abnahmanwälten durch eigene Anwälte dauerhaft zu beweisen, dass du Unschuldig bist, was anhand der Masse an medialen Informationen und Inhalten im Netz, und der Tatsache das heute jeder Furz eine Lizenz, ein Patent und ein Urheberrecht haben kann unmöglich ist.
Jeder der sich im Netz befindet konsumiert also ohnehin unbewusst irgendwo irgendetwas, was irgendein Urheberrecht verletzt, nur jetzt kann er dafür von der Abmahnindustrie auch noch mit Forderungen zugespamt werden, weil er nun deshalb automatisch ein Gesetzesbrecher ist.

Zusätzlich wird es durch dieses Urteil wegen der schwammigen Formulierung möglich, es auf alles mögliche in zukünftigen Urteilen zu beziehen.
Das Gerät welches es „einfach“ ermöglicht...    Dieses „einfach“ kann hier beliebig in jedem Prozess durch Anwälte gedehnt werden, und auf quasi alles mögliche angewendet werden, der Willkür wird Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Es können heute legale Abspielgeräte morgen schon als illegal deklariert werden, und die Besitzer ebenso ins illegale Spektrum gerückt werden.

Ebenso widerspricht dieses Gesetz vielen Persönlichkeitsrechten, und lässt dort Fragen offen.
Wie will ich zum Beispiel überhaupt herausfinden ob jemand illegale Streams nutzt?
Das ist unmöglich ohne einen Provider und seine Daten von Einzelpersonen stets zu überwachen.
Doch jetzt wo Streamen und das bloße sehen von Urheberrecht gefährdenden Inhalten an sich als etwas illegales Erklärt wurde, kann der Gesetzgeber einen Bürger dann durch einen simplen Verdacht überwachen lassen, ohne das dieser etwas davon weiß? Davon ist jedenfalls zukünftig auszugehen.
Hier werden doch Grundrechte verletzt, und ein weiteres Instrument zur Überwachung des Einzelnen eingeführt.

All dies und noch vieles mehr gibt dieses eine Urteil des EugH leider her, für den Laien gut verschleiert unter dem Denkmantel des Schutzes von Urheberrechten des Einzelnen, wo aber heute eigentlich nur noch der ein Urheberrecht besitzt, wer dieses durch eine Anwaltschaft auch verteidigen kann.

Man muss in solchen  Urteilen das Große und Ganze und die Korrelationen sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

Casurin schrieb:


> Lies das wirkliche urteil, nciht irgendwelche zusammenfassungen..



Das IST das wirkliche Urteil.

Was denkst du wohl, was CURIA ist????

Das ist die Seite des europäischen Gerichtshofs auf der das offizielle Urteil veröffentlicht wurde, welches ich verlinkt habe.



-AdmiralPain schrieb:


> Nun schaust du dir so also irgendein Video auf Youtube an, dies kann bereits ein simples Letz Play sein welches nicht allen Urheberrecht Lizenzen entspricht, und schon bist du ohne es zu wissen laut diesem Gesetz schon ein Konsument von illegalen medialen Inhalten, ein Verbrecher welcher das Urheberrecht unterläuft. Du kannst dafür nun offiziell verklagt werden.



Nein, kannst du nicht.



Casurin schrieb:


> Denn das gericht geht speiziel darauf ein das es heir um Geräte geht die illegale medien wieder geben KÖNNEN - es wird sogar speziell darauf hingewiesen das es egal ist ob diese möglichkeit genutzt wird oder nicht. Und damit ist jedes gerät das zB eine YouTube app hat illegal - denn auch auf YouTube findet man haufenweise Urheberechtlich geschützes Material.



Nein, das ist nicht richtig. Es galt vom Gericht die Frage zu beantworten, ob der Verkauf eines Medienplayers, wie der über den es zu verhandeln galt, also ein Player, auf dem Apps zum Streamen illegaler Inhalte vorinstalliert sind, als "Handlung der Wiedergabe" anzusehen ist.
Hier sagt das Gericht: Ja, der Verkauf eines solchen vorkonfigurierten Players ist als "Handlung der  Wiedergabe" anzusehen, selbst wenn der Käufer diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzt (wobei sich der EuGH dabei u.a. auf ein 3 Jahre altes Urteil beruft).

Man sollte da also wirklich den Zusammenhang sehen, in dem das steht, und sich nicht an einen Satz krallen, denn dafür ist das Thema zu komplex.

-------

Hier mal die entsprechenden Passagen, in denen es einzig und alleine darum geht, ob der Verkauf eines solchen Players eine "Handlung der Wiedergabe" seitens der Verkäufers darstellt (NICHT des Nutzers!!!!!):


CURIA - Documents

Abschnitt 35


Was erstens die Frage betrifft, *ob der Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers wie des im Ausgangsverfahren fraglichen * eine „Handlung der Wiedergabe“ im Sinne von Art. 3 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2001/29 darstellt, ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass das in dieser Bestimmung normierte Urheberrecht der öffentlichen Wiedergabe, wie sich aus dem 23. Erwägungsgrund der Richtlinie 2001/29 ergibt, jegliche drahtgebundene oder drahtlose Übertragung oder Weiterverbreitung eines Werks, einschließlich der Rundfunkübertragung, an die Öffentlichkeit umfasst, die an dem Ort, an dem die Wiedergabe ihren Ursprung nimmt, nicht anwesend ist.

Darüber hinaus reicht es, wie sich aus Art. 3 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2001/29 ergibt, für eine „Handlung der Wiedergabe“ insbesondere aus, wenn ein Werk einer Öffentlichkeit in der Weise zugänglich gemacht wird, dass deren Mitglieder dazu Zugang haben, ohne dass es darauf ankommt, ob sie diese Möglichkeit nutzen oder nicht (vgl. *Urteil vom 13. Februar 2014*, Svensson u. a., C‑466/12, EU:C:2014:76, Rn. 19 und die dort angeführte Rechtsprechung).

[...]

Daher ist festzustellen, *dass die Bereitstellung eines multimedialen Medienabspielers* wie des im Ausgangsverfahren fraglichen *angesichts der darauf vorinstallierten Add-ons* über Menüstrukturen die in diesen Add-ons enthaltenen Verbindungen zugänglich macht, die, sobald sie mittels der Fernsteuerung dieses multimedialen Medienabspielers aktiviert werden, ihren Nutzern einen unmittelbaren Zugang zu den ohne Erlaubnis der Urheberrechtsinhaber veröffentlichten geschützten Werken anbieten, und *als eine Handlung der Wiedergabe im Sinne von Art. 3 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2001/29 anzusehen ist.*


------

Ers geht in dieser Passage einzig um die Frage, ob der Verkauf eines Players, auf dem Apps für die Nutzung "illegaler" Streams vorinstalliert sind, als "Handlung der Wiedergabe" gelten.


------


Das Urteil als solches lautet:

Aus diesen Gründen hat der Gerichtshof (Zweite Kammer) für Recht erkannt:

1.      Der Begriff „*öffentliche Wiedergabe*“ im Sinne von Art. 3 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2001/29/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 22. Mai 2001 zur Harmonisierung bestimmter Aspekte des Urheberrechts und der verwandten Schutzrechte in der Informationsgesellschaft ist dahin auszulegen, *dass er den Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers wie des im Ausgangsverfahren fraglichen erfasst, auf dem im Internet verfügbare Add-ons vorinstalliert wurden, die Hyperlinks zu für die Öffentlichkeit frei zugänglichen Websites enthalten, auf denen urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke ohne Erlaubnis der Rechtsinhaber öffentlich zugänglich gemacht wurden.*

2.      Art. 5 Abs. 1 und 5 der Richtlinie 2001/29 ist dahin auszulegen, dass Handlungen der vorübergehenden Vervielfältigung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werks durch Streaming von der Website eines Dritten, auf der dieses Werk ohne Erlaubnis des Urheberrechtsinhabers angeboten wird, auf einem multimedialen *Medienabspieler wie dem im Ausgangsverfahren fraglichen *nicht die in dieser Vorschrift festgelegten Voraussetzungen erfüllen.


----------



## Casurin (27. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist nicht richtig. Es galt vom Gericht die Frage zu beantworten, ob der Verkauf eines Medienplayers, wie der über den es zu verhandeln galt, also ein Player, auf dem Apps zum Streamen illegaler Inhalte vorinstalliert sind, als "Handlung der Wiedergabe" anzusehen ist.
> Hier sagt das Gericht: Ja, der Verkauf eines solchen vorkonfigurierten Players ist als "Handlung der  Wiedergabe" anzusehen, selbst wenn der Käufer diese Möglichkeit nicht nutzt (wobei sich der EuGH dabei u.a. auf ein 3 Jahre altes Urteil beruft).
> 
> Man sollte da also wirklich den Zusammenhang sehen, in dem das steht, und sich nicht an einen Satz krallen, denn dafür ist das Thema zu komplex.


Aka - jedes gerät das zB eine YouTube App hat ist absofot potentziel illegal weil man könnte ja Urheberechtliches material damit ansehen.....




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ers geht in dieser Passage einzig um die Frage, ob der Verkauf eines Players, auf dem Apps für die Nutzung "illegaler" Streams vorinstalliert sind, als "Handlung der Wiedergabe" gelten.


Das macht eben den vertkauf und auch jedwedes gerät das eine YouTube APp hat potentiell illegal... genau was ich bereits gesagt habe.
Ich frage mich wirklich was für manche daran so schwer zu verstehen ist.
oder glaubst du einfach das alles was der EuGh beschliest sinnvoll ist? dann können wir auch gleich ein Ministerium für Wahrheit gründen.


----------



## -AdmiralPain (27. April 2017)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, kannst du nicht.



Dies ist das Abschluss Urteil

1.      Der Begriff „öffentliche Wiedergabe“ im Sinne von Art. 3 Abs. 1 der Richtlinie 2001/29/EG des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 22. Mai 2001 zur Harmonisierung bestimmter Aspekte des Urheberrechts und der verwandten Schutzrechte in der Informationsgesellschaft ist dahin auszulegen, dass er den Verkauf eines multimedialen Medienabspielers wie des im Ausgangsverfahren fraglichen erfasst, auf dem im Internet verfügbare Add-ons vorinstalliert wurden, die Hyperlinks zu für die Öffentlichkeit frei zugänglichen Websites enthalten, auf denen urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke ohne Erlaubnis der Rechtsinhaber öffentlich zugänglich gemacht wurden.

2.      Art. 5 Abs. 1 und 5 der Richtlinie 2001/29 ist dahin auszulegen, dass Handlungen der vorübergehenden Vervielfältigung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werks durch Streaming von der Website eines Dritten, auf der dieses Werk ohne Erlaubnis des Urheberrechtsinhabers angeboten wird, auf einem multimedialen Medienabspieler wie dem im Ausgangsverfahren fraglichen nicht die in dieser Vorschrift festgelegten Voraussetzungen erfüllen.

--------------------------------
Absatz 2. konkretisiert hier ein altes Urteil, und hebt im Wortlaut hervor, dass auch eine Vorübergehende Vervielfältigung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werks durch Streaming von der Webseite eines Dritten, auf der dieses Werk ohne Erlaubnis des Urheberrechtsinhaber angeboten wird illegal sind.

Natürlich schön verschleiert mit dem Anhängsel „auf Medienabspielern wie dem im Ausgansverfahren“ .

Wenn man aber weiß wie Urteile zu lesen sind, dann sind hier im Urteil 2 Dinge zu beachten.
1.  Es wurde Fall spezifisch entschieden, dass solche Medienabspieler wie im Verfahren, und *ähnliche Geräte illegal sind. Hier ist das Spektrum was verboten ist und was nicht auf der Hardwareseite bewusst schwammig formuliert, sodass man theoretisch aufgrund der Basis dieses Urteiles so allerhand Geräte verbieten könnte.

2. Es wurde ein altes Urteil zum Allgemeinen Urheberrecht durch einen kleinen aber wichtigen Text konkretisiert, und durch den neuen Wortlaut eine Grauzone entfernt. Dieses kann nun Auswirkungen auf die Auslegung alter Urteile und der Rechtsprechung, sowie im erheblichen Maße auf zukünftige Urteile Einfluss nehmen, sofern dieses Urteil von anderen Gerichten adaptiert wird.



> {...}ist dahin auszulegen, dass Handlungen der vorübergehenden Vervielfältigung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werks durch Streaming von der Website eines Dritten, auf der dieses Werk ohne Erlaubnis des Urheberrechtsinhabers angeboten wird...



Ein altes Urteil wurde konkretisiert, eine Grauzone durch eine neue Definition in einem alten Gesetzestext überarbeitet und entfernt. Dieser kleine Passus ist sehr gut getarnt, und wird im gesamten Urteil auch nur am Ende kurz erwähnt, ist jedoch sehr bedeutend für alte und auch zukünftige Urteile im Bereich des Urheberrechts und des Streamens.
Und ja, hiervon sind dann nicht nur Streamingseiten, sondern alles was mit Streams und dem temporären Speichern von Inhalten an sich zu tun hat betroffen, auch Youtube und Co. 
Es wurde im Text schlicht selbst das bloße Streamen von Urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalten für Unrecht erklärt.
Also, immer zwischen den Zeilen lesen, vor allem in Urteilen von hohen Gerichten.


Hier noch mal das ganze Urteil auf deutsch, falls es jemanden interessiert. 
CURIA - Documents


----------



## KonterSchock (27. April 2017)

Ui das Geld wird knapp, jetzt muss man unter die Gürtellinie greifen, um noch was raus zu Petzen! 

Hab das ganze nicht so richtig mitbekommen aber wäre denn nicht jeder digitale Media Player ein verbrecher? Weil man die Möglichkeit hat seine eigenen Titel zu Hause zu streamen? Sprich im Grunde darf nur der jenige der den Titel bezahlt hat hören oder? Ist hier nicht schon ein Bruch sobald Zb die eigene Frau mit hört? Wäre nicht jede "mycloud" und weiterer nas Systeme ein verbrecher? Das ganze System passt vorne und hinten nicht.

Das ganze hört sich so absurd an das ich irgendwie aus dem Kopf schüttel Modus nicht mehr raus komm.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2017)

@ Casurin & Admiral
Natürlich richtet sich das Urteil nicht gegen die Nutzer von YouTube, denn der Sinn und Zweck von YouTube ist es nicht, urheberrechtlich Geschützte Inhalte zu verbreiten. Dieses Urteil zielt auf die Nutzer einschlägiger  illegaler Angebote, die sich nach diesem Urteil nicht mehr in einer rechtlichen Grauzone bewegen. Das, was ihr daraus machst ist reine, unbegründete Panikmache.

Nochmal abschließend:

In dem Urteil geht es weder darum, Smartphones oder PCs im Allgemeinen zu verbieten, noch darum Nutzer legaler Dienste (YouTube etc.) zu kriminalisieren.


----------



## KonterSchock (27. April 2017)

Ja Moment mal, jedes Smartphone ist in der Lage mit digitalen Medien befüllt zu werden und dies locker mit dem mitgelieferten Media Player zu wieder geben, wäre zwar kein direkter Stream aber wir reden mal von der Möglichkeit vom android Smartphone oder gar iPhone aufm tv rüber zu werfen, was ja wiederum ein Stream wäre, jetzt stellt euch vor es sitzen noch Par Leute im Wohnzimmer, und schauen das was vom Handy rüber gestreamt wird, wäre das hier nicht das gleiche? 

Echt absurd, ich bin ja auch gegen illegale Geschichten, aber man kann doch nicht mit etwas werben wzb, mycloud, streamen sie ihre digitalen Medien auf alle ihre Geräte wenns doch am Ende irgendwo untersagt ist oder versteh ich hier was falsch? Nehmen wir an eine Familie kauft sich eine fette Wd-My Cloud für die ganze Familie, jeder streamt hier und da, wäre das denn dann auch eine Grauzone? 

Sagte ja bereits das ich aus dem Kopf schütteln nicht mehr Raus komm.


----------



## dynastes (28. April 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ui das Geld wird knapp, jetzt muss man unter die Gürtellinie greifen, um noch was raus zu Petzen!
> 
> Hab das ganze nicht so richtig mitbekommen aber wäre denn nicht jeder digitale Media Player ein verbrecher? Weil man die Möglichkeit hat seine eigenen Titel zu Hause zu streamen? Sprich im Grunde darf nur der jenige der den Titel bezahlt hat hören oder? Ist hier nicht schon ein Bruch sobald Zb die eigene Frau mit hört? Wäre nicht jede "mycloud" und weiterer nas Systeme ein verbrecher? Das ganze System passt vorne und hinten nicht.
> 
> Das ganze hört sich so absurd an das ich irgendwie aus dem Kopf schüttel Modus nicht mehr raus komm.



Allein der Begriff "Verbrecher", der sich im Übrigen nur auf Menschen und nicht auf Gegenstände beziehen kann, ist hier völlig fehl am Platze, weil wir uns hier nicht im Strafrecht bewegen. Des Weiteren ist auch der Rest deines Beitrags hanebüchener Unsinn. Im vorliegenden Fall wurde sich auf ein Gerät bezogen, das explizit darauf vorbereitet war, illegale Inhalte (nicht etwa von Plattformen wie Youtube, sondern von kinox, movie4k und wie sie alle heißen) aus dem Internet zu ziehen und dem Nutzer zur Verfügung zu stellen. Hiermit wurde auch ausdrücklich Werbung betrieben, wodurch eine ausdrückliche Absicht sichtbar wurde, Geld mit dem Eigentum Dritter zu verdienen, die aber urheberrechtlich geschützt sind. 

Dies ist selbstverständlich nicht einmal entfernt vergleichbar mit dem Streaming von Musik, für deren Nutzung eine Lizenz erworben wurde und die ein eventuell vorhandener Ehepartner dann mithört. Auch das Streaming aus der privaten Cloud steht hier überhaupt nicht in Frage, solange du legale Lizenzen für die dort vorhandenen Medien besitzt und sie in deren Rahmen nutzt.
Ich weiß nicht, wie du darauf kommen kannst - und sehe eine gewisse Ironie darin, dass du behauptest, aus dem Kopfschütteln nicht mehr herauszukommen, weil es mir nach der Lektüre deines Beitrages ebenso geht  Nichts für ungut 



-AdmiralPain schrieb:


> Ein altes Urteil wurde konkretisiert, eine Grauzone durch eine neue Definition in einem alten Gesetzestext überarbeitet und entfernt. Dieser kleine Passus ist sehr gut getarnt, und wird im gesamten Urteil auch nur am Ende kurz erwähnt, ist jedoch sehr bedeutend für alte und auch zukünftige Urteile im Bereich des Urheberrechts und des Streamens.
> Und ja, hiervon sind dann nicht nur Streamingseiten, sondern alles was mit Streams und dem temporären Speichern von Inhalten an sich zu tun hat betroffen, auch Youtube und Co.
> Es wurde im Text schlicht selbst das bloße Streamen von Urheberrechtlich geschützten Inhalten für Unrecht erklärt.
> Also, immer zwischen den Zeilen lesen, vor allem in Urteilen von hohen Gerichten.
> ...




Das hier eine Grauzone rechtlich ausgefüllt wurde, steht, denke ich, gar nicht in Frage. Ich teile aber Cooks Meinung, dass es falsch ist, davon auszugehen, dass sich das Urteil gegen Nutzer bekannter, legaler Plattformen wie Youtube richtet, die den Urhebern bestimmter Werke ja zudem jederzeit die Möglichkeit einräumen, Inhalte anzufechten und in der Folge offline zu nehmen.
Youtube ist schließlich so ziemlich jedem bekannt - und bestimmte Formulierungen im Urteil legen nahe, dass es eher um vermeintlich "versteckte" Plattformen geht, die ausschließlich dazu gedacht sind, nicht lizenzierte Inhalte zu vertreiben und mit dem geistigen Eigentum anderer eigenes Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2017)

Um auch nochmal das Thema YouTube aufzugreifen:

Soweit ich das in den letzten Tagen, auch aus Kommentaren und Beurteilungen des Urteils von Juristen, herauslesen konnte, spielt die Absicht, die dahintersteckt immer eine wichtige Rolle.

YouTube ist eine legale Seite. Wer darauf geht, der sollte zunächst mal davon ausgehen können, dass er rechtlich unbedenkliches Material zu sehen bekommt. Selbst wenn er dann das Video eines YouTubers schaut, welches vielleicht mit einem Song unterlegt ist, das der Produzent des Videos im urheberrechtlichen Sinne gar nicht verwenden durfte, dann kann dem Nutzer bzw. dem Zuschauer daraus kein Strick gedreht werden, denn für ihn ist ja überhaupt nicht ersichtlich, dass bei dem Video eine Urheberrechtsverletzung stattfindet. Und er hatte ja auch nicht vor, ein Video zu schauen, das Urheberrechte verletzt.

Bei Seiten wie movie4k ist das aber vollkommen anders. Das sind keine legalen Plattformen. Dort werden brandaktuelle Kino- oder Blu-ray Filme, die normalerweise eben Geld kosten, als kostenlose Streams angeboten. Wer diese Seiten sucht und diese Dienste verwendet, der tut das mit der Absicht, etwas das sonst Geld kostet, umsonst zu bekommen. Also eine vollkommen andere Absicht, als der User der sich auf YouTube seinen Lieblings-YouTuber anschaut. Und in diesem speziellen Fall, wenn man sich also kostenpflichtige Dinge (jetzt) illegalerweise im Stream anschaut, und wirklich nur dann, nutzt einem die Ausrede, dass man ja nicht wusste, dass die Inhalte illegal verbreitet werden, rein gar nichts.

Ich hoffe, der Unterschied zwischen der Nutzung von YouTube und der Nutzung illegaler Streaming Portale ist deutlich geworden. Und eben wegen diesem erheblichen Unterschied, kann auch nach dem Urteil niemand irgendwelche YouTube Nutzer belangen. Dafür gibt es mMn auch trotz des Urteils keine rechtliche Grundlage. Wer aber bewusst auf auf Seiten geht, auf denen er kostenlos normalerweise kostenpflichtige Inhalte schaut, der könnte (theoretisch) abgemahnt werden. Auch wer übrigens auf solchen Seiten ein Abo hat, damit er z.B. die illegalen Streams in besserer Qualität sieht, ist davon nicht ausgenommen.

Es ist also im Endeffekt vollkommener Quatsch, dieses Urteil auch auf YouTube zu beziehen.


Last but not least:

Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der an jeder Ecke der nächste Shitstorm lauert (siehe Gamestop), manchmal zu recht, manchmal nicht.
Das Urteil ist zwei Tage alt. Journalisten haben sich damit befasst, Netzaktivisten haben sich damit befasst, Juristen haben sich damit befasst, User haben sich damit befasst. Und keine Gruppe beschwert sich lautstark. Einen Shitstorm hat es nicht gegeben. Kein Jurist warnt davor, dass zukünftig PCs oder Smartphones verboten werden könnten, kein Jurist warnt davor, dass bei der Nutzung von YouTube ab sofort die Gefahr besteht Urheberrechtsverletzungen zu begehen. Nichts ist passiert.

Bemüht man Google, dann sieht man, dass sich die Berichterstattung auf so was beschränkt:

Streaming-Urteil: Das mussen Sie beachten, um Geldstrafen zu vermeiden - FOCUS Online

Aufklärung, sonst nichts. Keine Warnungen vor YouTube, keine drohenden Verbote handelsüblicher Multimedia Geräte.

Ich denke, das macht recht deutlich, wie hier die Einwürfe zweier bestimmter User und auch diese PCGH News zu bewerten sind.


----------



## -AdmiralPain (28. April 2017)

dynastes schrieb:


> Das hier eine Grauzone rechtlich ausgefüllt wurde, steht, denke ich, gar nicht in Frage. Ich teile aber Cooks Meinung, dass es falsch ist, davon auszugehen, dass sich das Urteil gegen Nutzer bekannter, legaler Plattformen wie Youtube richtet, die den Urhebern bestimmter Werke ja zudem jederzeit die Möglichkeit einräumen, Inhalte anzufechten und in der Folge offline zu nehmen.
> Youtube ist schließlich so ziemlich jedem bekannt - und bestimmte Formulierungen im Urteil legen nahe, dass es eher um vermeintlich "versteckte" Plattformen geht, die ausschließlich dazu gedacht sind, nicht lizenzierte Inhalte zu vertreiben und mit dem geistigen Eigentum anderer eigenes Geld zu verdienen.



Darum habe ich ja auch explizit auf zukünftige Urteile und der Korrelation verwiesen.
Hier wurde meiner Meinung nach eine Büchse der Pandora der Net Juristik geöffnet.
Wann und wie und durch welche Beweggründe diese von diversen Stellen ausgenutzt wird, dies steht natürlich noch offen, aber ein Weg wurde geebnet.
Meine Intention war indes auch betont als Hinweis und Warnung der möglichen Korrelationen zu verstehen, darum habe ich den Begriff Korrelation auch so oft erwähnt. 
Um es einfach auszudrücken, von einem Gesetz welches temporäres Speichern einer Seite wie Kino Punkt und Co. wegen Urheberrechtsansprüchen für den Privat Nutzer als illegales Handeln erklärt, ist es kein weiter Sprung zu Youtube und Co.
Das sind maximal ein bis zwei weitere Themenbezogene Urteile welche auf dieser Juristischen Formulierung im aktuellen Urteil aufbauen. So funktioniert die Juristik nun einmal. Und je nach Interessenlage des Gerichts kann da ganz schnell etwas ganz unangenehmes für Jedermann draus werden.  
Da freut sich natürlich jede Abmahnanwaltskanzei drüber.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2017)

-AdmiralPain schrieb:


> Darum habe ich ja auch explizit auf zukünftige Urteile und der Korrelation verwiesen.



Ganz ehrlich und mit Verlaub:
Deine ständigen Hinweise auf die Korrelation sind in meinen Augen paranoider Quatsch.
Zumal auch wie bereits erwähnt in der Berichterstattung über dieses Urteil niemand diese Sorge zu teilen scheint. Was bedeutet das? Bedeutet das, dass du der einzige bist, der den Durchblick hat, oder bedeutet das, dass diese Paranoia unbegründet ist?
Ich tendiere jedenfalls zu letzterem. Im Netz hätte es einen riesigen Aufstand gegeben, falls diese von dir ausgemalte Gefahr tatsächlich bestehen würde. Tut sie aber offenbar nicht.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen:
Es ist absolut richtig, dass diese Grauzone bezüglich Internetstreams endlich behoben ist und dass die Nutzung illegaler Streaming Dienste fortan im Endeffekt strafbar ist. Dass Leute Dinge kostenlos nutzen ohne dafür belangt werden zu können und sich deswegen ins Fäustchen lachen, während andere, ehrliche Nutzer dafür bezahlen, darf einfach nicht sein.


----------



## dynastes (29. April 2017)

-AdmiralPain schrieb:


> Darum habe ich ja auch explizit auf zukünftige Urteile und der Korrelation verwiesen.
> Hier wurde meiner Meinung nach eine Büchse der Pandora der Net Juristik geöffnet.
> Wann und wie und durch welche Beweggründe diese von diversen Stellen ausgenutzt wird, dies steht natürlich noch offen, aber ein Weg wurde geebnet.
> Meine Intention war indes auch betont als Hinweis und Warnung der möglichen Korrelationen zu verstehen, darum habe ich den Begriff Korrelation auch so oft erwähnt.
> ...



Ich glaube, wir beide haben einen sehr unterschiedlichen Blick auf die Funktions- und Arbeitsweise moderner Rechtsprechung. Wenn man liest, was du so schreibst, könnte man meinen, dass die rechtsprechende Jurisprudenz alle anderen Menschen zu unterdrücken versucht. Natürlich wäre es blauäugig, zu behaupten, dass Rechtsprechung, selbst an höchster Stelle, immer perfekt sei und stets perfekter Durchblick ohne Interessen- oder Meinungskonflikte vorherrsche. Besonders letzteres ist mit Sicherheit nicht der Fall, da die Rechtswissenschaft auf allen Ebenen von Streitständen lebt. Das ist aber auch gut so, denn wenn immer und überall Eindeutigkeit unterstellt wird (und gegeben ist diese ohnehin nie wirklich), gibt es irgendwann keine Diskussion mehr - und die braucht es in einer modernen, demokratischen Gesellschaft immer. 
Auf der anderen Seite halte ich es aber dennoch für falsch, bei jeder Gelegenheit die Arme über den Kopf zu werfen und das Ende des freien Internets auszurufen. Fakt ist, dass die bisher vorherrschende Grauzone, die hinsichtlich des temporären Zwischenspeicherns urheberrechtlich geschützter Inhalte gegeben war, realistisch gesehen bestenfalls ein Zugeständnis an den unbedarften Nutzer gewesen ist. Denn spätestens nach Reflexion dürften wohl so ziemlich jedem halbwegs gebildeten Menschen Zweifel kommen, ob das Ansehen entsprechender Inhalte auf einschlägigen Plattformen denn tatsächlich rechtmäßig ist. Und nun kann man sich konsequenterweise nicht mehr so einfach hinter etwas verstecken, das mit Blick auf dieses Thema sowieso nicht mehr als ein technisches Detail ("So funktioniert halt RAM") war. Mal ehrlich, niemand kann sich ernsthaft darüber aufregen, dass solche Vorgänge nun definitiv rechtswidrig sind. Nicht umsonst gibt es zumeist auch legale Wege, sich anzusehen, was man möchte. Klar, die sind dann kostspieliger, aber man würde ja auch im Lebensmittelgeschäft regelmäßig nicht einfach einpacken, was man nicht plant, zu bezahlen. 

Und was Youtube angeht: Wie ich oben angeführt habe, bietet diese Plattform den Urhebern auf breiter Front die Gelegenheit, Urheberrechtsverstöße zu reklamieren. Zwar gibt es dennoch durchaus solches Material auf Googles Videoportal und das möglicherweise auch nicht zu knapp, ich halte es aber für ziemlich sicher, dass obiger Umstand für jedwede Rechtsprechung äußerst relevant wäre, würde es zu einem entsprechenden Prozess einmal kommen. Denn letztlich können Urheber das Bereitstehen ihrer Werke auf YT dulden (was viele übrigens auch absichtlich tun, wenn sie es nicht sogar selbst online stellen - das hat oft Werbungsgründe) oder eben nicht - ist letzteres der Fall, kann auch recht schnell etwas dagegen unternommen werden. Auf Kinox und co. ist das nicht der Fall, da wird im Zweifel einfach derselbe Streifen noch einmal hochgeladen, oft stehen deshalb pro Filehoster sechs oder sieben verschiedene Links zur Verfügung.

Zuletzt hat auch Cook nicht unrecht, wenn er darauf hinweist, dass die Berichterstattung, zumindest soweit sie von rechtskundiger Seite erfolgt, deine Bedenken nicht zu teilen scheint. Sicherlich kein Totschlagargument, aber dennoch eines, das man nicht einfach beiseite wischen kann. Denn mal ehrlich, wie wahrscheinlich ist es wohl, dass Leute in Nutzerforen, wo Dinge ohnehin auf die eine oder andere Weise gern mal unnötig aufgeblasen werden, mehr Durchblick haben als Personen, die sich beruflich mit derlei Dingen auseinandersetzen? Ja, genau ...


----------



## Mr_Minister (29. April 2017)

@ AdmiralPain
Ja, die Rechtsprechung hat sich hier weiter entwickelt und nimmt nun wohl eben auch die Nutzer illegaler Streamingwebseiten ins Visier. Das muss einen doch nicht wundern, dass sowas mal so entschieden werden würde. Jeder wusste doch, dass es bisher ein rechtlicher Graubereich mit Geschmäckle war. Darum ist man eben als Nutzer solcher Streamingwebseiten auch nicht schutzwürdig. Ich finde es gut, dass sich die Rechtsprechung in diese Richtung entwickelt. Lustig finde ich im übrigen auch, wie du darüber schreibst, dass Laien die Tragweite des Urteils evtl. nicht erkennen. So wie du dich zu dem Urteil äußerst, bist du selbst aber wohl auch ein juristischer Laie, so wie die meisten hier im Forum, die wild mit Begriffen wie Verbrecher, Strafbarkeit, Illegalität von jedem Youtube fähigen Gerät etc. um sich werfen. Tut mir Leid das so hart zu sagen, aber das ist vollkommen an der Sache vorbei und auch juristisch gesehen totaler Blödsinn. Ich habe in meinen Beiträgen versucht, sachlich diese Rechtsprechung zu erläutern. Vor allem Cook hat sich hier auch sehr sachlich und mit großer Hingabe geäußert und richtig auf wesentliche Punkte hingewiesen. Leider scheinen viele Leute nur zu lesen und zu verstehen, was sie gerade wollen, genau wie eben der PCGH Newsschreiber hier. Völlig unverständlich, wie eine Newsseite so einen Blödsinn raushauen kann, wo der Autor ganz offensichtlich überhaupt nicht die Hintergründe versteht. 

Ich verstehe, dass Jura häufig spitzfindig ist und nicht für jedermann verständlich. Aber dann wäre es angemessen sich zunächst erstmal selbst mit Sinn und Verstand mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen oder halt Leute zu fragen, die sich mit sowas auskennen, bevor man sich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnt und bestimmte Passagen nur halb oder unvollständig wiedergibt, um irgendwelche nicht haltbaren Thesen zu untermauern...( wie zum Beispiel die These: jedes Gerät mit Youtube-App ist illegal).


----------



## supern00b (30. April 2017)

Das Urteil selbst sehe ich nicht als sehr problematisch an, lediglich was einige Gerichte daraus machen ist fraglich... Hamburg ist dafür ja berüchtigt, "interessante" Urteile zu fällen  kompetente Gerichte und Richter dürften mit der richtigen Leseweise allerdings keine Probleme haben 

Und ob streaming von Gratisportalen strafbar ist, hängt doch stark vom Einzelfall ab. Ob ein solches Portal rechtmäßig betrieben wird ist für den User meist nicht feststellbar, wenn man diese also über eine einfache Googlesuche findet, wird es wohl schwierig werden, davon auszugehen das der User erkennt, dass es sich um ein illegales Portal handelt... ist ja nicht so, dass die Betreiber jener Portale extra darauf hinweisen, dass das Angebot illegal ist... und davon auszugehen, alles was nicht auf Youtube ist wäre automatisch illegal wäre sicherlich eine Wettbewerbsverzerrung, wird wohl daruch schwierig das dann rechtlich durchzubringen. Daher müsste sich die Politik wirklich mit einem sinnvollen Urheberrechtsgesetz befassen und mit den technischen Möglichkeiten dieses auch umzusetzten, wovon weniger auszugehen ist 

Bei den betroffenen Abspielgeräten ist das ja anders, da anscheinend in der Werbung auch extra darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass das Angebot nicht legal ist. Auch bei versteckten Seiten ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass man davon ausgehen muss, dass das Angebot nicht legal ist... aber wie gesagt, die Sachlage wird wohl weiterhin von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden müssen... 

Die Feststellung, ob jemand ein illegales Angebot genutzt hat ist dann nochmal eine GANZ andere Sache


----------



## beercarrier (16. Juni 2017)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Als nächstes in DE: Abmahnwelle, Sie besitzen ein Smartphone / PC / elektronisches Gerät mit Internetzugriff.



nö, du darfst dein smartphone und co behalten, sogar die mahngebühren werden dir erlassen wenn du die freiwillige petition zur filterung des inets abzeichnest.


----------

